# A7821 top link



## LeadHead (May 2, 2012)

Got a top link I'm trying to identify as to the original tractor. It's a Cat 1 top link with the casting number A7821. Which tractor had this as an original part and how much would it be worth in good condition (no welds, no broken parts)?


----------

